# Show me hybrids with adductum as pod parent.



## Ayreon (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi!
I have a plant in bloom called "Paul Parks" (adductum x sanderianum).
I have found some pics of Paul Parks on the web and they looks nothing like my plant. BUT, all of them have been listed as sanderianum x adductum, and mine have adductum as the pod parent.

The problem is that I don't see any sanderianum in mine, the petals are too short and too wide. Actually I see more roth in it than sanderianum, so I started to google for Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum x adductum). My flowers look more similar to those in shape but the colouring is not exactly the same. But then again, all pics of Johanna Burkhardt that I can find is having roth as the pod parent. Do any of you have a pic of that cross with adductum as the pod parent?

I actually have a Johanna Burkhardt with roth as the pod parent myself but it has not bloomed yet. The funny thing is that it is almost twice as big as the one that is in flower now.

Anyway, the flowers look fantastic but of course I want to know what it is. I will wait to show any pics of it until it's fully opened.

Mattias


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 18, 2009)

Show us! Please!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 18, 2009)

Here is my Addicted Philip:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11167
and Rick's Hysinying Lady Duck:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12363&page=2


----------



## Ayreon (Dec 18, 2009)

OK, not the best phothos, but let me know what you think? It can't be any sanderianum in this, can it?


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you think they used Paph anitum instead of adductum because the dorsal sepal have deep color at the base. The stamoniode remines me that it has Paph rothschildianum blood in it.

Paphman910


----------



## fibre (Dec 18, 2009)

It really looks like anitum or adductum x roth. I can't see any sanderianum there! Who was the vendor? Roellke again?


----------



## Ayreon (Dec 18, 2009)

No, I got it from a local vendor but I think she takes all her plants from Vacherot in France. I will contact them and see what they say.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree. 
The pics are fine & it's a nice cross! :drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 18, 2009)

i have a Paul Parks in low spike!!!!! i'm super excited and will post photos when it blooms


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh, I like that one :clap::clap: I agree with the others, that it is probably anitum x rothschildianum. I looked it up and that hybrid has been registered as Paph. Wössner Black Wings (registered by F.Glanz in June of 2009).

Olaf posted some pictures of that hybrid:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12765&highlight=anitum

I found one more picture of that hybrid on the web:
http://media.photobucket.com/image/...ybrids/Paphiopedilumrothschildianumxani-1.jpg

Robert


----------



## Candace (Dec 18, 2009)

That dorsal is amazing. And yeah, I see roth. too.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 18, 2009)

Hsinying Lady Duck (Lady Isabel x adductum anitum) looks very similar to that. I agree, it probably has anitum in it. 

-Ernie


----------



## Heather (Dec 18, 2009)

Ai, that's gorgeous! Love anitum hybrids!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 18, 2009)

Ayreon, I have also an hybrid that I bought on eBay a few years ago to a belgian dealer (I am leaving in Belgium). It leaves span is now around 40 cm and it grows very slowly. Could you give us some informations about the culture conditions you use, potting media, day and night temperature and light intensity. Is it an heavy eaters? Thank you in advance for your infos.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 18, 2009)

Ayreon said:


> No, I got it from a local vendor but I think she takes all her plants from Vacherot in France. I will contact them and see what they say.



Ayreon, if the label has Paph aducctum 'Dark ---' and is from Vacherot, then it is actually Paph anitum. I have Paph adductum 'Dark x rothschildianum (I bought it in Germany, but the cross is from Vacherot), and it was confirmed to be actually anitum x rothschildianum... 

very nice Paph, you have there


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 18, 2009)

very interesting !!! also see my thread (scroll down!) => http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14536

Very cool bloom btw!!! Jean


----------



## Pete (Dec 18, 2009)

check this out!
this is Paph. (St. Swithin x adductum *var. anitum*)




and this is Paph. (Hysinying Lady Duck x *adductum var. anitum*)


----------



## Roth (Dec 19, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> Ayreon, if the label has Paph aducctum 'Dark ---' and is from Vacherot, then it is actually Paph anitum. I have Paph adductum 'Dark x rothschildianum (I bought it in Germany, but the cross is from Vacherot), and it was confirmed to be actually anitum x rothschildianum...
> 
> very nice Paph, you have there



No, the cross is not from Vacherot. Vacherot only breeds themselves some phals and some catts, few. The remaining is resold from the Netherlands.

The originator of the adductum Dark x roth, is Rene Klinge, www.klinge.nl


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 19, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> No, the cross is not from Vacherot. Vacherot only breeds themselves some phals and some catts, few. The remaining is resold from the Netherlands.
> 
> The originator of the adductum Dark x roth, is Rene Klinge, www.klinge.nl



maybe you are right... but that's the informatkon I received: "The plants are coming from Vacherot, and we can confirm that adductum 'Dark...' is actually Paph anitum"... further more, it was mentioned that Vacherot confiurmed he had used that plant for teh cross and it was anitum... therefore, that's the information I give further...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree -- Wössner Black Wings! Handsome!


----------



## Roth (Dec 19, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> maybe you are right... but that's the informatkon I received: "The plants are coming from Vacherot, and we can confirm that adductum 'Dark...' is actually Paph anitum"... further more, it was mentioned that Vacherot confiurmed he had used that plant for teh cross and it was anitum... therefore, that's the information I give further...



Vacherot gets a lot of their plants from Klinge too as trays and pot them on after, that's why...


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 20, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I agree -- Wössner Black Wings! Handsome!



or maybe --> René Klinge <--  Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 20, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> Vacherot gets a lot of their plants from Klinge too as trays and pot them on after, that's why...



as I said, maybe you are right... the info I had was what I presented earlier on this thread, and is (for me) as valid as the one you have given afterwards...


----------



## Ayreon (Dec 21, 2009)

Brabantia said:


> Ayreon, I have also an hybrid that I bought on eBay a few years ago to a belgian dealer (I am leaving in Belgium). It leaves span is now around 40 cm and it grows very slowly. Could you give us some informations about the culture conditions you use, potting media, day and night temperature and light intensity. Is it an heavy eaters? Thank you in advance for your infos.



I use a mix of lava rock, spaghnum, bark and perlite.
I grow it under t5 tubes. I don't have any numbers of how bright it is, but it is bright 
Summer Day: 30C Night 22C
Winter Day 22C Night 15C
Humidity - Never below 50%
I water with rain water and give it a weak fertelizer about 3 of 4 times that I water it.


----------

